

When a competitor raises big money ($175M) and you don't, this is coming - asanwal
http://www.businessinsider.com/buywith-2010-12

======
pedalpete
The title is drawing incorrect conclusions.

Lets not forget the 'a rising tide floats all boats', which is contrasted by
network effect.

Groupon and LivingSocial have the network or businesses and buyers already.
Businesses aren't going to jump on to all the different platforms, and neither
are users.

Often where network effects are not an issue, more funding comes into a hot
sector rather than less.

~~~
asanwal
The fact that BuyWithMe wasn't able to raise a large substantial round in the
wake of Groupon/LivingSocial's funding success was a signal of stress or
things not being what they should be at BWM. And the CEO ultimately was held
accountable.

